
Uber to offer UK drivers sickness cover in return for £2-a-week fee - TuxMulder
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/apr/27/uber-to-offer-uk-drivers-sickness-cover-in-return-for-2-a-week-fee
======
TuxMulder
As someone who works in traditional employment, the idea of paying a weekly £2
premium for the privilege of time off when sick, grieving, etc feels weird and
almost wrong to me. Although, the concept is intriguing, especially when
viewed from a traditional business's perspective; I wonder how much it would
reduce feigned sick leave?

